# [SOLVED] slow wifi



## UtahStockMom (Nov 13, 2012)

OH! I WISH that had solved my problem! I am using Windows 7 on the other desktop and that's the one I'm using now to post because I can't get anything to work right with the Windows 8 machine. I run all of the machines in my house WiFi. The router is set to AES+TKIP and all the machines were set to AES. Based on the last post, I changed the Windows 8 machine to TKIP. No change (for me), sadly.

Here's the thing. The signal into the house is great. I can say that because the other computers/smartphones/tablets/TV are all testing and working fine. What's different is Windows 8 on this one computer. It isn't interacting right with the router. I can't even run a normal speedtest, but from the cmd prompt, when I ping a site, it's losing 25-50% of the packets with an avg RT speed of 140ms. I guess maybe the RT speed isn't so bad, it's the fact that's losing packets. I don't know. I just know it used to work and now it's unusable.

The computer keeps forgetting to look for the router and then when it finds it, the signal to the router is great, but there's no internet (which isn't true as I'm using it on other computers). Once or twice it has said "Limited Connection."

Any ideas?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: slow wifi*

Even though it appears you're having the same problem, please start a new thread when you have a new issue. It's very difficult to keep two problems straight and who's working on what in a single thread. 

I've created a new thread for your issue here.

Lets take a peek at your network environment:

First:

Power Cycle everything . . Turn off the Modem, router and all pc's . . turn on the Modem and wait a few minutes for the lights to stabilize . . then turn on the router, then one pc at a time. See if you connect to the internet.

Then:

Remove all the stored wireless network profiles and search for the network again.

How to Remove Stored Wireless Network Profiles for XP, Vista, and Windows 7

Then: check your browser's settings, remove any proxy settings if found here's how.

Then:

with the pc connected to the router, Click on *Start* . . *Run* . . type *CMD* 

At the > prompt type type the following command: *IPCONFIG /ALL* and press enter.


Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is NOT a space after the / in the following command.

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*. Come back here and Paste the results in a message.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB drive, or a CD-R disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.

then please Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## UtahStockMom (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: slow wifi*

Well, it wasn't something with Windows 8 at all. It was a bad internal wireless card--but not so bad it wouldn't work at all. Replaced the card and now my wifi is fine. I'm a little embarrassed I didn't think of hardware as a possible problem.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: slow wifi*

Glad you got to the bottom of the problem . . thanks for posting back


----------

